# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Legit Steroids >  Norma Hellas Nandrolone Decanoate

## judge_dread

This is real one bought from a local pharmacy yesterday...Compare

----------


## judge_dread

Norma

----------


## MichaelCC

Excellent - thanx for pictures JD

----------


## Seajackal

Thanks for sharing these real new real ones pics Judge!  :Smilie:

----------


## judge_dread

u are welcome guys

----------


## mighty1

judge, michael, dutchbb, sea or any greek guy in here... how come the "neck" shape is different with this vial of norma deca ...it is rounder and fatter neck,,flora and judge say it's legit norma but how come the difference in the date on box and on vial? (04 and 05)

since judge bought it in pharma i dont know what to think...hope it's legit

can you explain it?

----------


## NX402

Looks just like the ones i have.

----------


## funbos

this post is one year old now norma have new look with some hologram ???? that i was heard ...

----------


## 1zach4

wish I had known enough about steroids when I spent my entire last summer in Greece, literally 20 yards from a major pharmacy...wow that could have been great.

----------


## DarKOmeN

nice research

 :0violent Smiley 050:

----------


## Rider

yes new Normas have a slight holo onto the paperlabel....

----------


## juicy_brucy

Thanks buddy! Judge always has the best pics. lol

----------


## KickAAs

Do you have a pic of the top ?

G

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Norma Tops. 2008 Exp

----------


## KickAAs

> yes new Normas have a slight holo onto the paperlabel....



What batch number did they start with for the holo

----------


## powerbodybuilder

Not sure but I think the exp dates were as of 2007.8 or 9

----------


## MichaelCC

these Normas are with holo and has EXP 9/2007, but don't know if they are from the first batch ....
http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?t=237632

----------


## juicy_brucy

Real Norma's

----------


## juicy_brucy

more...

----------


## poppasquat

i know im bumping an old thread but this has some good pics so i thought id bring it with my question....

i have a batch of normas deca . exp 09 they have the hologram, they have the red etch on the inside, but the label on a few is not perfectly lined up on the ends


THIS IS NOT MINE BUT IM JUST SHOWING THE EXAMPLE OF THE ENDS OF THE LABEL, ONE IS HIGHER UP THAN THE OTHER END

----------


## sevenmann

Gentlemen!!!!!!!! Dont be so sure....... I was in Greece 3 years ago and got shitloads of these from the pharmacy. Guess what!! They were all fake......... never gained anything off of them so I stopped taking them. Just FYO !!!
I know they're cheap to buy over there and its tempting, but mine, straight out of a pharmacy, were fake!

----------


## BG

Heres mine straight from Hella. The test worked great for my hrt, never ran the deca above 200 so I couldnt tell. Sorry pics arent better, I-Phone. But my lot date seems to be printed on the other side then the ones in the other pic?


Edit: Im sorry I didnt relize the pics were that bad, running out, when I get home I use my camera , sorry !

----------


## alextg

> Gentlemen!!!!!!!! Dont be so sure....... I was in Greece 3 years ago and got shitloads of these from the pharmacy. Guess what!! They were all fake......... never gained anything off of them so I stopped taking them. Just FYO !!!
> I know they're cheap to buy over there and its tempting, but mine, straight out of a pharmacy, were fake!


You can't get something from pharmacy and being fake ... Thats very untrue.I live in Greece and everything thats being bought from a pharmacy is 100% legit ... else the company would be shut down immediately by the government.Pharmacy is the only place that you can be sure that the vial is legit and at the correct dosage ....

----------


## norton2912

hi,,my deca norma hellas have this code ( L0812035 and E 12 2010 ) near the NORMA there is a small 'R' and the 'E' is longer (E_) ;the cap is black.but the top of the cap is like this :Frown: -)....comments??

----------

